

Bug in HN - jacquesm

When doing a 'submissions' on a user with a large history the server comes - after a long time - back with a blank page.<p>This only seems to happen the first time, when trying a second time usually there is content.<p>I'm suspecting the first is a timeout on the backend, the second the cached result from the first request.<p>I hope this is enough information to reproduce the problem.
======
rms
This is a known problem, it's been happening for a while. It's better now than
it used to be.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=482523>

------
pg
It only happens when the server has recently restarted. All but the most
recent 15k stories and comments are lazily loaded from disk, to make restarts
faster.

